# November Photo of the Month



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Some high elevation dressage training. The forehand has been elevated... To 7000 ft.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Due to having just only 1 participant, I'll lengthen the enrollment time till Nov. the 24th. If there isn't more participants after that, lostastirrup will be announced as the winner.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

It's the best way I know to win anything.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

It's actually taken in the Sport Horse ring, but we school Dressage exclusively


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up. Please vote!


----------

